# Schrittkette in Codesys (AS) resetten



## Bensen83 (18 Juli 2011)

Hallo, mach gerade die ersten Schritte in codesys (Komme von der S7 Welt).
Die Darstellung der AS gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ich habe nur eine Frage. Wenn ich z.B. in meiner Anlage die Automatik zurückgesetzt habe, habe ich den Schrittketten die Freigabe genommen.
Wie kann ich denn in denn die "Schrittkette" in  der AS resetten, dass sie wieder in der Init anfängt, bzw. garnicht startet? Geht das irgendwie einfach, ohne dass man hinter jeden schritt ne abfrage setzt, ob die automatik noch läuft?


----------



## Bensen83 (18 Juli 2011)

*PRG nicht aufrufen*

Ich rufe das Programm, in dem die AS läuft im Main (CFC) auf, kann man das im cfc auf bedingt aufrufen´? Wenn ja wie? gibt es sowas wie einen enable eingang?


----------



## Bensen83 (18 Juli 2011)

*Ok*

OK habe des EN entdeckt.


----------



## cybertracepda (19 Juli 2011)

Das mit dem EN ist nur bedingt elegant.
Es ist besser, dem Programm einen var_Input anzufügen, der SFCInit heißt

also

Programm xxxx (AS)
var_Input
  SfcInit   :   Bool;
end_var

Extern wird dann ein Bit angehängt, wenn dieses Bit eine Flanke bringt, geht die Schrittkette auf den Schritt Init

mfg
Cybertrace


----------



## ecofly (19 Juli 2011)

*Absoluter Anfänger sucht Aufgaben*

Guten Tag 

 Ich bin ein absoluter nichtswisser. Muss mich aber in CoDeSys reinarbeiten weil ich eine Teileerkennung über eine Wago Schaltung realisieren muss.

 Ich brauche Aufgaben ! Beginnend bei simpelsten anweisung wie multiplikation oder Addition bis hin zur kompletten programmierung eines Ablaufes wie es der PDF Anhang der Programmhilfe bietet (erste schritte in CoDeSys) natürlich mit Lösungen !

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wo ich was finde? 

 Verzeiht wenn das Thema vollkommen Fehl am platz ist. Die suche Hilft mir nicht weiter. Finde sie nebenbei gesagt sehr unvorteilhaft strukturiert. 

 MfG 
 ecofly


----------



## Bensen83 (19 Juli 2011)

*Wie zu Init?*

Und wie springe ich dann bei dem Bit zur Init? Muss ich da dann in jedem schritt das bit abfragen? Ps. warum SFCinti? also init ist klar, aber warum SFC?


----------



## Voxe (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

jeder programmiert, wie er mag. Ich persönlich finde es gut, in der Ablaufsteuerung nach jedem Schritt einen Rest (Sprung zum Init) selbst zu programmieren. Das kann man halt kontrolliert durchführen. Aus manchen Schritten sollten halt Bedingungen erfüllt sein.

Gruß


----------



## Bensen83 (19 Juli 2011)

*Reset*

OK, also einfach, wenn der reset zu init kommt, dann zu init springen. ist ok. wenn ich aber den enable weg nehme und es später wieder setze, fängt dann die schrittkette wieder in der init an, oder dort, wo sie das letzte mal stand?


----------



## Bensen83 (19 Juli 2011)

*Wo befinde ich mich gerade*

Gibt es eigentlich auch Zustandswerte einer schrittkette im as? Also kann ich irgendwo auslesen, wo ich mich im as gerade befinde, oder muss ich mir da selbst was in den einzelnen "Schritten" erzeugen?


----------



## Voxe (19 Juli 2011)

Hoffe, ich stehe nicht neben der Spur.

Ich programmiere immer einen Sprung zum Init, mit dessen Bedingungen. Das meinte ich mit kontrolloiert. Ist etwas Aufwand, ja.

Erpart aber viel Nacharbeit und Ärger.

Gruß


----------



## Voxe (19 Juli 2011)

Ich habe immer eine Variable, die meine Schritte zählt.

Das System weiss es nicht.


----------



## zotos (19 Juli 2011)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch Zustandswerte einer schrittkette im as? Also kann ich irgendwo auslesen, wo ich mich im as gerade befinde, oder muss ich mir da selbst was in den einzelnen "Schritten" erzeugen?


Lies mal in der Hilfe unter "AS-Flags" nach.


----------



## Voxe (19 Juli 2011)

Sorry,

kann mir den Kommentar nicht verkneifen.

Die Ablaufsteuerung ist ne feine Sache. Aber, sie sollte sich nicht selbst programmieren. Da geht zu viel schief. Das bisschen Handarbeit, sollte sich jeder gönnen.


----------



## Bensen83 (19 Juli 2011)

*SFCInit*

Ich habe jetzt in den Eigenschaften das SFCInit aktiviert. wird es nicht als eingang des AS Programms dargestellt?


----------



## Bensen83 (19 Juli 2011)

*Tipmode*

Hallo, wollte gerade mal den Tipmode ausprobieren. Also wenn ich den TipMode aktiviert habe, dann springt die Schrittkette ja nicht weiter, auch wenn die Weiterschaltbedigung erfüllt ist. Aber wenn ich SFCTip auf True setze, dann kann ich trotzdem weiter springen, obwohl die Weiterschaltbedingung noch nicht erfüllt ist. ist das normal so? Dann müsste ich den SFCTIP erst setzen, wenn die weiterschaltbedingung da ist, oder?


----------

